# weird definition questions



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

I'm pretty new to the hobby. I've done lots of reading but have only had my tank for a couple of weeks so it's still cycling.

I had a couple of weird questions.

1. What's the difference between crushed coral and argonite sand? is the sand just finer?

2. When deciding on how much live rock you count the total volume of the water not what's left over after the rock displaces some water right?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Most of the crushed coral sand I've seen is just broken shells. The idea of a true crushed coral is the same as aragonite. Aragonite sand is pure grains made from corals that died a long time ago. The sand like grain is caused by the ocean and not man made. There is a chance that "crushed coral" could actually be old coral being mined from what used to be the ocean bottom and is now in fact terrestrial. Southdown sand used to be mined like this. I prefer to only use a true aragonite from a good source like CaribSea but it's really only a preference. Stay away from crushed shell or large chunks as they trap waste and can foul a system.


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Great, Thanks for clearing that up! I bought CaribSea Live sand. It looked very nice so I'm glad to know it's good.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

So aroganite is live sand?


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

not necessarily, Argonite is, as Mike said, finely crushed coral which is sand like. Live sand has benificial bacteria in it like live rock so argonite could be live sand as long as it has bacteria in it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanks. so what would live sand be called?


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Just live sand. It doesn't have a technical name.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

